
Introduction to A* algorithm - wh-uws
http://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction.html
======
greenyoda
The title of this submission ("Introduction to a star algorithm") is a bit
confusing. The article's title is actually:

    
    
      Introduction to A*
    

It's about the A* algorithm for finding paths through graphs, and has some
interesting animations that show how the algorithm works.

